# How many are Using Debian and derviatives



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello Friends,
 Jus wanto know How many are using Debian GNU/Linux or its derivatives.please take the poll.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 18, 2005)

I use Ubuntu....


----------



## mehulved (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm downlaoding debian sarge right now. When it is finished will be using it. I gotta see those 14 cd's worth of softwares.


----------



## gauravnawani (Nov 20, 2005)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I'm downlaoding debian sarge right now. When it is finished will be using it. I gotta see those 14 cd's worth of softwares.



I hope that you wont get disappointed with aging old stuff.  

Currently I am using Ubuntu and am pretty much happy, 'Synaptic' is fast and quick in every thing. Hardware installation never bothered to ask any thing every thing worked out of the box for me.

I also have Debian Sarge, to compile old stuff.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 20, 2005)

No problems cos I will be removing that soon too. Just trying it out. Am gonna install FreeBSD later so am trying out different distros. And i can well use updated versions of my favourite softwares.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2005)

@tech_your_future
Sarge is a gr8 distro yaar,if u need latest packages U can apt-get from unstable/etch distros,....more uptodate than Ubuntu dApper or whatever...
Am running a Mixed   distro(take latest packages like eg;915 resolution which not yet (AFAIK) into Ubuntu/SuSE/eee.... FROM unstable debian repo(which actually(packages) isnt Unstable.enjoy Debian.If possible try Gentoo,that's 1 distro which i too wanna try


----------



## mehulved (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah prakash will try that out. BTW what kernel version does sarge use?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2005)

not soo happy with open suse,maintaining 4 distros in a single pc,suse gonna be kicked off


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2005)

@tech_your_future
sarge comes default with 2.6.8 kernel..i got 


> debian:/home/prakash# uname -ram
> Linux debian 2.6.14-1-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Nov 1 16:06:13 JST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux


with lm_sensors showing processor and board temperatures.....


----------



## mehulved (Nov 21, 2005)

Hmm i'll try out the packages from testing then. I'm using gcc, alsa and kernel from testing in my slackware right now and its way better than using defaults specially using 2.6.13 kernel instead of 2.4.31.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2005)

Also U can install 'Splashy' bootsplash theme showing progress indicator,from experimental distribution.
package.debian.org/experimental
splashy.alioth.debian.org


----------



## mehulved (Nov 21, 2005)

Still gotta wait 4 a while only 2 cd's have been fully downloaded and expect another 2 b over in a day or 2.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 21, 2005)

I side Ubuntu
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/5026/screenshot2bo.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2005)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Still gotta wait 4 a while only 2 cd's have been fully downloaded and expect another 2 b over in a day or 2.


U might have gotten network-install cd....read it in debian pages..


----------



## mehulved (Nov 22, 2005)

I know but i got other downloads besides debian and need to complete those.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2005)

Also add this line to ur /etc/apt/sources.lst for sarge with latest Xorg  

```
deb *people.debian.org/~nobse/xorg-x11/ sarge main
```
 tonight gonna upgrade to XOrg using above...earlier i used XFREE86 4.5 debs which overlays existing XFree86 4.3.X  from

```
ftp.fifi.org/debian-local/stable/unofficial/xfree86-4.5.0
```
 which somehow not working with sarge...mine a 915GAV mobo intel...


----------



## mehulved (Nov 22, 2005)

Hmm will check back here after i install debian.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah.Installed Xorg.did modconf to probe i915 module(intel) for detection.now works gr8.~40~mb download via apt-get.... 
U can see my screenshot :

*images5.theimagehosting.com/Screenshot.8.th.png


----------



## Aries (Nov 23, 2005)

I use fedora


----------



## mehulved (Nov 23, 2005)

looks nice prakash. how do ya get those lm sensors?
Is it possible on slackware 10.2 with 2.6.13 kernel?


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Nov 23, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> Yeah.Installed Xorg.did modconf to probe i915 module(intel) for detection.now works gr8.~40~mb download via apt-get....
> U can see my screenshot :
> 
> *images5.theimagehosting.com/Screenshot.8.th.png



Prakash Kerala.....dont you have your picture for your avtaar? Why Jagathy Sreekumar?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2005)

Y?he is a gr8 actor @tleast....


----------



## vignesh (Nov 23, 2005)

What theme are you using...Really nice.


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 23, 2005)

Aries said:
			
		

> I use fedora



Dude

How come Fedora is a debian derivative ??


----------



## Aries (Nov 23, 2005)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I meant I dont use Debian derivative, I use Fedora


----------



## mehulved (Nov 23, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> Y?he is a gr8 actor @tleast....


Hey just ignore that romeo juliet guy. He's been spamming all around the forums. BTW can u tell me how u got that sensors?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 23, 2005)

sensors==lm_sensors & gkrellm


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2005)

@vignesh
i used noia icon theme from *gnome-look.org/ and that xmms skin is actually from winamps skin collctn.....  naveenchandran got a good screenshot in general section/ 	[Desktop Screenshot] The Official Nov 2005 Desktop thread,,...
@tech_your_future
apt-get lm_sensors,a gui for it like xsensor,gkrellm,....run sensors-detect will detect(not 100%) your mobo sensor chips...sensors-detect will show some modprobes to be copied to your /etc/modules files etc....then 'service lm_sensors restart' and sensors command will show the temp or through those GUI's...


----------



## Aries (Nov 24, 2005)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> prakash kerala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    The romeo juliet guy only has 7 posts and you have 166, So if he is a spammer then what r u?     

GOT THE POINT?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks prakash will have to come back here after I download those cd's. I really liked that skin for xmms too.


Hey aries I think u're just the same personas loveromeojuliet using a different ID. And there's a difference between spam and legitimate. High Volume doesn't automatically qualify for spam. Spam is something that's off the topic completely and my posts have hapdly veered off the topic they are on the subject matter being discussed can u even show me even 1 post of that loveromeojuliet that has helped anyone or he's asked for help or even something sensible.And in his profile he mentions that he's a system administrator! I've already almost had a flame war with him and don't want to listen any more about him.


----------



## Aries (Nov 24, 2005)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Thanks prakash will have to come back here after I download those cd's. I really liked that skin for xmms too.
> 
> 
> Hey aries I think u're just the same personas loveromeojuliet using a different ID. And there's a difference between spam and legitimate. High Volume doesn't automatically qualify for spam. Spam is something that's off the topic completely and my posts have hapdly veered off the topic they are on the subject matter being discussed can u even show me even 1 post of that loveromeojuliet that has helped anyone or he's asked for help or even something sensible.And in his profile he mentions that he's a system administrator! I've already almost had a flame war with him and don't want to listen any more about him.



I could have replied with the loveromeojuliet id if I was the same person. Dont assume things buddy. next time you have something against someone bring it up but then - with solid proof or else dont bother and waste your and others time.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 24, 2005)

Well its u who started and I am the one who's ending this here. U can say anything u like but i'm not gonna reply any further. If u have any problems with me so be it and if not you're welcome to share a good relationship with me as a ditizen bye. Expect no more responses from me to this.


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Nov 25, 2005)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Hey aries I think u're just the same personas loveromeojuliet using a different ID. And there's a difference between spam and legitimate. High Volume doesn't automatically qualify for spam. Spam is something that's off the topic completely and my posts have hapdly veered off the topic they are on the subject matter being discussed can u even show me even 1 post of that loveromeojuliet that has helped anyone or he's asked for help or even something sensible.And in his profile he mentions that he's a system administrator! I've already almost had a flame war with him and don't want to listen any more about him.



Assumptions are not always true my friend. what flame and war did you have with me? I never even noticed you. What are you talking about my friend? Well anyways, please dont assume again, and even if you do then please do not post it here.


----------



## vignesh (Nov 25, 2005)

I mean the windows borders what theme is that ?I know the icon is Noia..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2005)

@vignesh...
Am in a big mess created by ME   i reinstalled my wingdows XP due to virus...AND i rescued my debian grub menu but...kernel panicked as F*** winXP rearranged my partition no.s as earlier my swap @ /dev/sda6,now @ sda7 AND MY sarge @ /dev/sda7 now @ /dev/sda8   nyways i edited all /etc/fstab and mtab entries accordingly.but again kernel Panicks...
wait few days will let u know the widget theme after rescuing Dear Sarge 3.1r0a  
here's my sarge's panick message if anyone can help me out (my grub entries initrd all are OK AFAIK..)
my menu.lst is


> title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.14-1-686-smp (splashy)
> root            (hd0,7)
> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.14-1-686-smp root=/dev/sda8 ro vga=786 quiet
> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.14-1-686-smp
> ...




```
VFS:Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda7.
mount:wrong fs type,bad option,bad superblock on /dev/sda7,
missing code page or other error
In some cases useful info is found in syslog -try
dmesg |tail or so.
Switching root ...
/usr/lib/yaird/exec/run_init ; current directory on the same filesystem as root:Success
kernel panic -not syncing:Attempted to kill
init!
```
as u can see even after changed grub entry 2 sda8 it panicks showing sda7 error while sda8 contains debian...any help appreciated.....


----------



## vignesh (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear the mess Win**** created.. I can wait..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2005)

...ended up in reinstall partition was corrupted with superblock checks etc by ME!...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2005)

this is my latest screenshot of my debian sarge!   
*www.iup.in/out.php/t350_Screenshot.png


----------



## mehulved (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey where can I get mp3 plugins for xmms I've tried a few places t in vain. I need it for Slackware for the moment. And gimme links for debian too.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2005)

For debian,already plugins are there...or xmms-mad also...


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 1, 2005)

> Hey where can I get mp3 plugins for xmms I've tried a few places t in vain. I need it for Slackware for the moment. And gimme links for debian too.



Slackware's XMMS does not come with mp3 support? I use slackware 10.1 and XMMS plays MP3 files without a problem. Maybe you could remove your xmms package and replace it with a one for 10.1 from www.slackware.com/pb


----------



## desertwind (Dec 1, 2005)

@prakash, use some skins for mplayer too.

Me uses Abyss.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 1, 2005)

@ujjwal I will try using xmms mad if that doesn't work then will try ur soln.


----------



## cnukutti (Dec 2, 2005)

I use Debian Sarge and also Ubuntu Breezy
Breezy just rocks, but must configure my mouse to work.
_____________
*feeds.feedburner.com/fslog.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2005)

anyone got xmms-wma plugin..after longtime i installed this..great one plays all .wma easy...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2005)

Just for debian Sarge 3.1r0a USers.here is my /etc/apt/sources.list:

```
deb *security.debian.org/ stable/updates main contrib non-free

deb ftp://ftp.nectec.or.th/pub/linux-distributions/Debian/ stable main contrib non-free
deb-src ftp://ftp.nectec.or.th/pub/linux-distributions/Debian/ stable main contrib non-free

deb     *people.debian.org/~nobse/xorg-x11/   sarge  main

deb    ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/         sarge  main

deb    *www.planet-moll.de/debian/            sarge  main
```
 You can get adobe acrobat,mplayer,Xorg backported for sarge and more automatically installed via apt..   caveat u got BB.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2005)

ubuntu here


----------



## mehulved (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks prakash for ur sources.list. Helped me a lot.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey prakash can u tell me how u got xorg on ur debain from apt-get. I mean what do u type as the name of the package?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 11, 2005)

@tech:
I typed after proper  xorg sources.lst in /etc/apt :
$sudo apt-get update
$sudo apt-get-upgrade(will install xorg)
$sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86(or xserver-xorg)
Or launch synaptic select xserver-xfree86 dummy pack for upgrade to Xorg.
Best of Lux


----------



## sourav123 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all.

I am a linux newbie. Currently I am using SuSE 9.2 Pro but I want to switch to Debian (or its derivatives) because I don't like proprietory software. Please tell me which is the recent version and what's the size regarding no. of CDs/DVDs? Also please tell me how can I get the package in India. I stay in Kolkata.

Thanks for any reply.


----------



## desertwind (Dec 16, 2005)

The latest stable release of Debian is 3.1

There are about 9 cds/2 dvds

For getting a dvd

*www.debian.org/CD/vendors/#in


----------



## praka123 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll suggest if u got BroadBand d/l debian netinstall cd(<150MB) and configure
ur BB connxn and d/l and install during night/free time..even u can try etch distro(testing)...


----------



## desertwind (Dec 16, 2005)

prakash have u tried netinstall ?

What'll be the size of a nominal workstation install ?

and can you resume install ?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 17, 2005)

Using Ubuntu and Linspire Live.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 17, 2005)

@riyaz :
I  tried netinstall using dataone for  my uncle who wants debian for his lateX works,,,it is eqiuvalent to cd install except downloading  packages according to your setup.in the process installer will ask you to setup your internet connection.beware of the ncurses installer while selecting preset install options.for eg;  Installer showing  which preselected package collection to install .the options given are like Desktop env,server install,.. etc..there is already graphical(Desktop) environment appeared to be marked.but it isn't.
u need to select needed by using '_' space bar;thus there will be two aestrich(*) marked.a Desktop install needs some 500~=MB download (not sure)
If U r expert U can select packages manually by aptitude...


----------



## desertwind (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks pakash. lemme try thy this one.


----------



## sourav123 (Dec 17, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> The latest stable release of Debian is 3.1
> 
> There are about 9 cds/2 dvds
> 
> ...



What is meant by a 'stable' release? :roll:


----------



## desertwind (Dec 17, 2005)

There will be two kind of releases

1. stable : This one is the last publicly released version of a software that is tested completely, and bugfixed.

2. testing : These releases are updates to the last stable releases, and will contain experimental features. Testing releases may contain several bugs, as their primary aim is to find these bugs in the experimental features. These are also known as beta releases. Beta releases are not advised for end users. Use at your own release.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2005)

Really Happy to find Intel drivers for debian sarge 3.1 in their website...


*www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/205172.htm?iid=linux_overview_Drivers&


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 updated (r1)*


> December 20th, 2005
> 
> This is the first update of Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 (codename â€˜sargeâ€™) which mainly adds security updates to the stable release, along with some corrections to serious problems. Those who frequently update from security.debian.org won't have to update many packages and most updates from security.debian.org are included in this update


Read More


----------



## praka123 (Jan 20, 2006)

sorry for geting old thread   

I installed Sarge for my friend who's got Intel 915 board..It ended up in I recompiling the default 2.6.8 kernel and alsa-kernel-modules deb been made and DRI been procured for XF86 from intels site..haao..
anyhow i made his PC singing and Dancing..get Sarge Yaara!
 8)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Installed Timidity ++ with timidity ,timidity-intrfaces-extra (for GUI) and freepats sound samples. for playing my small collection of MIDI(.mid) songs.It is a Success!.timidity seems not using much resources while playing..i modprobed few modules snd-seq,snd-rawmidi etc...Anybody tried and succeded with midi?share it here..Best of LUX..You can invoke timidity gui by "timidity -ig" for gtk based GUI


----------

